# Summer Sausage



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey guys and gals, I just tried out a new recipe for summer sausage and it is deeeeelishious!
I ground up some of my small buck from the muzz hunt and gave it a try. This is the best one I have found so far and it's really easy. I'm sure any ground meat would work.

3lbs ground meat (lean is better)
3 Tbsp. liquid smoke
1 tsp. mustard seeds
3 Tbsp. Mortens TenderQuick salt
1 cup water
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp. onion powder
1/4 tsp. black pepper (more if you like the spice)

Mix it all up by hand. Take 3 sheets of aluminum foil, dull side up, put about 1 lb of meat mixture on each sheet of foil and mold into rolls. Roll it up in the aluminum foil and place in the fridge for 24 hrs. (this lets the tenderquick and it's nitrites kill any bacteria in the meat). After the 24 hrs wait, poke a small hole in one end of the foil and bake on a cookie sheet in the oven at 325 for about 1 1/2 hrs. Let it cool before serving!

Why pay someone else to make your summer sausage? Enjoy!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

dang, that sounds pretty darn good i have some freshly ground antelope burger in the fridge might have to give her a try.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm assuming the thickness of each roll is about what you would find in a store? Like 3 inches or so?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't make the rolls any thicker than 3 inches. Mine turned out to be exactly the size to fit on a Ritz cracker. I have read where more than 3 inches thick and the meat won't process properly and it will still be raw in the middle.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

OMH... just pulled the Antelope Summer Sausage out of the oven... sliced it to give it a try.. UUMMMM TASTY!







Thanks 'Bears Butt' for sharing this recipe!! and if you guys/gals like summer sausage.. I'd be for making this recipe!!! It really is scrumptious!! and it's so easy to make too!!!

Now the oven is cooking antelope jerky.. we're going to be in Heaven for awhile!!


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting this recipe up! I've been looking for a way to get rid of some of my ducks and geese, so I plan on mixing waterfowl with some lean ground beef. Hopefully that will turn out OK.
I've always wanted to know who to do this, so I'll post my results when I have enough to make some.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

lifetime hunter just stuffed some down my throat as soon as i walked in the door. OH MY GOSH that is some goooooooooooood stuff right there.


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have three pounds in my fridge right now. I can't wait until I am able to cook it. It sounds yummy!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to have to try it!!! Sound's Delicious!!


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

Mine is in the oven as we speak. It smells yummy. Can't wait. I'll let you know what I think. But can't wait.


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

Holy moly, that is some mighty tasty stuff. I am going to make another batch and take it for my family Thanksgiving dinner. Thanks Bears Butt. Good stuff.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm going to have to try this again. I did it once and it smelled great while cooking. But I didn't like it as much as everybody is saying they do. Maybe i didn't do something right.


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

Question, mine has a terrific flavor, but it is a bit dry, should I mix some beef in with it?


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

OK, I decided to make another batch for the Turkey day get together with my family. Holy cow, it is good, moist, and an outstanding flavor. 100% deer meat. All I can say is thank you so much for the recipe BB. I love it. I am not wondering what to do with all of my ground deer now. Thanks.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried it this weekend. It turned out awesome!!! Thanks B.B.


----------



## Camrat85 (Sep 16, 2007)

So far I have been unable to find the Morton's TenderQuick Salt. Can anybody tell me where to buy it without resorting to ordering off the internet? Thanks


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

Try the grocery store first. The baking isle by the flour and such. About $3.99 a bag, but it will go along way.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that you boys got the hang of basic summer sausage add a little spice to your life. Put in some cheese and jalapeno in your next batch. 
Get it at PS Seasonings at http://www.psseasoning.com/cart/


----------



## Camrat85 (Sep 16, 2007)

Took me four grocery stores to finally find one with curing salt. Meat's in the fridge defrosting for the first batch.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I got mine at Harmon's by the spice's.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

BB, your recipe is excellent. I have never had elk burger before partly because I have always cut my own and a lot of it went to stew or pasty meat. I'm wishing I had taken another during the archery hunt when I had the opportunity but at the time I thought I had plenty in the freezer, I'm now down to one package. The ss is in the fridge but I put some of the mixture aside and cooked it up as elk burgers tonight, mmmmmmmm, can't wait for tomorrow. Have you tried vacuum packing and storing the ss in the fridge after cooking?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

My stomach is growling, sounds like some good stuff 8)


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

I ended up with 3 rolls of meat. Can you cook it all at once? and how big is this small hole in one end?

Thanks


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe an 1/8 inch in diam. There will be a lot of juice so make sure you put them on a cookie sheet with sides about 1'4 inch high, and yes, cook them all together.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> BB, your recipe is excellent..... Have you tried vacuum packing and storing the ss in the fridge after cooking?


Im curious as well. Can the finished product be stored in the freezer?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Now that sounds much better than the stuff at your local supermarket


----------

